# Decorating Stretchable Fabrics With A Heat Press - Spandex Compression Wear



## JoshEllsworth

This video series of two videos shows you one way to decorate stretchable fabrics such as lycra and spandex. The particular garment used in the demo is a track singlet and the equipment used is a heat press and a Roland Versacamm. For folks who do not own this printer consider contracting out for your prints to a company like Transfer Express or you can find a local company that own a solvent printer (probably a sign shop) and take the roll of material to them to print and cut. 

Please post any comments and questions.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfQjEAfFZkI&feature=PlayList&p=2490942F2699713A&index=1[/media] 


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5jNiF9dQ6c&feature=PlayList&p=2490942F2699713A&index=2[/media]


----------



## JPD

Good video and great info, Josh!!

Eric


----------



## tshirtn00b

Awesome video, very informative. Thanks!
What kind of material was used in the Versacamm? What makes it stretch with the garment? (I watched the video 3 or 4 times and didn't hear it mentioned)


----------



## jiarby

Josh...

You are saying to press for 5 seconds but you are actually doing it for only 3 seconds. Your press in the video is set to 3 seconds. 

Which one is right?


----------



## JoshEllsworth

5 seconds is accurate. It is actually set to 5 seconds in the video - it just beeps for the final 2 seconds and another beep when it releases.


----------



## plan-it

tshirtn00b said:


> Awesome video, very informative. Thanks!
> What kind of material was used in the Versacamm? What makes it stretch with the garment? (I watched the video 3 or 4 times and didn't hear it mentioned)


Was this question ever answered? What is the material used?


----------



## tshirtn00b

nope, never answered.


----------



## plan-it

tshirtn00b said:


> nope, never answered.


I see on stahls website a tech sheet document, that for some reason I can't link to. It's a PDF document, and it mentions "Cadcolor-Stretch Print".

But ... on their "products" page, this product is not listed as something you can buy. Very strange.


----------



## tshirtn00b

Hopefully this recent activity will get Josh's attention. His original post of the video is over a year old.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

Sorry for the late response - the material in the video is the CAD COLOR Solutions Opaque.


----------



## tshirtn00b

No worries, thanks for replying!


----------



## panglima008

guys, why i can' see the video


----------

